# PLEASE.... i need help on sperm count and washed sperm count numbers



## auntiebee

Ok girls , i am sooo very confused after my 2nd visit to my fertilty specialist.
DH had his SA and his results are below:-

Volume - 6.8ml (normal)
Concentration (sperm count) - 15 million per ml (below normal)
Motility - 37% (below normal)
Morphology - 8% (below normal)
Total Motile Sperm in Sample - 37.7 million (below normal)

OK so dh has a low count even though the FS tells us that it is just below the normal range so we should still be able to get pregnant no problem and is now sayin that we have unxplained infertility. But i just can understand how he can say it is unxplained as it seems plain to me that it must be male factor.
The FS went on to say that i should get a HSG and then put me on clomid for 6 mths. I honesty do not think i need clomid as i am 100% sure i ovulate every month. why does the doctor not listen to u??
I menioned IUI but he then went onto say that my DH washed sperm sample was only 3.9 million and it needed to be at least 5 million to do IUI. 

PPPLEASE some1 explain to me how can the doc say that my dh sperm count be nearly normal but then the washed sample be too low for iui??? i thought that IUI was used for men with low numbers. Does this mean my dh has really really low sperm count??? why and how could his total motile sperm count be just below normal and then his washed sample be really really low. 

Do you go by the washed sperm count or the total motile sperm count????

I have never been so confused and now i feel like the doctor is rubbish and not telling us the correct info. I just feel it in my bones that we will need IVF and i am prepared to pay 4 it rather than waste 6 months taking clomid when im already ovulating and keep trying month after month pointlessly with a low sperm count.

so sorry for such a long post but please i need some advice as dh just acts like everything is so fine and never talks to me about this. he thinks im just impatient but iv done soooo much research and i dont want to waste any time as im in my 30s.

:dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey hun

15 million is just below the 'normal' range of 20 million per ml. Most clinics will only do IUI if the total sperm after washing is 5-15 million - we were told it can be done to assist if there is poor motility as it helps them 'get there' but also if it's unexplained fertility and so neither party has issues. If the count is so low that it will be unsuccessful then most clinics will move straight to IVF and if it's a low count issue then they will go for ICSI and choose the best forms they can - this will have a higher success rate.

If your clinic has done your day 3 and 21 bloods and you have an HSG and it shows you are fine but that your DH has a lower count then i would argue it's not unexplained as it's a MF issue so they are wrong to diagnose you as such - i also agree on them not listening to you and pumping you full of drugs as if to fob you off.

Have they recommended any lifestyle changes you can implement to hopefully improve motility and morphology? My DH has taken multi vits which has shown an improvement although he is still very low but it's worth a shot? It takes 70-90 days to show any changes so by the time you have your HSG done and dusted you could be good to go?

I know what you mean about age - i'm mid-thirties and the NHS moves so slow in the UK that we are now going private!

Good luck :dust:


----------



## rachelle1975

Have a look at this post too hun x

https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/116898-iui-information.html


----------



## momof4girls

im sorry. I dont see why your doctor wont do the IUI. I have heard of success storys of IUI with as little as 1 million. I would find another doctor.


----------



## looknomore

Hey auntiebee- My doc tried pooling in samples to take the concentration up. 2 fresh samples given within 1 hour and pooled in with frozen sample. The count post wash went up siginificantly.

Why dont u discuss this with ur doc

xx


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ that's what my gyn asked us too, two samples the day of IUI, they'll put those together to increase chances


----------



## sj22

Auntiebee, check about the IUI again. I have had IUI twice, with a postwash count of 1.5million and then 3.5 million. I am now pregnant so it is possible. Remember it only takes one! 

DH now thinks he has SAS sperm!!!


----------



## Chesca

Hi Auntiebee,

I've not had experiences with IUI but one of our issues with TTC is MF so I can completely understand you being very confused!!. Our initial SA results were very bad, and the second was even worse - count was 0.5 million!! At our first IVF/ICSI consultation the DR gave DP a list of Oral Antioxidants Supplements to take. We have followed the following info and it has contributed to massively increased DP's sperm count (went from 0.5 million to 20 million (per ml) within 4 months). We were told that sperm formation takes almost 3 months so it may take this long before reaping the benefits of a nutrient supplementation program. 

On the literature it says "several studies have shown the benefits of antioxidant treatment on the sperm parameters. The dose and duration of the supplements have been variable in different studies. While several antioxidants are avaliable 'over the counter' none are specifically designed to combat male infertility. A suggesteed supplement regime is as follows:

Vitamin E 400IU
Zinc 25mg
Vitamin C 100mg
Lycopene 6mg
Garlic 1000mg
Selenium 26ugm
Folate 0.5mg 

The documents just say to take the supplements with food to avaoid stomach upsets. 
DP and I have made complete lifestyle changes, we have a very good diet and also completely cut out all alcohol and caffine from our diets. I take multivitamins, Zinc and folic acid everyday too

I would always reccommend speaking to DH's Dr before taking any supplements to check that he is ok to take them first! 

Sorry this post is long but I just wanted to reassure you that there is hope and sperm can improve! At our first appointment we were told DP's sperm was now where near good enough for IUI so we had to go for IVF/ICSI. On EC day (3 months after second SA) DP's SA showed massive improvements with the count, motility and morphology (consultant was amazed!), hopefully our frozen embies will do us proud when we have FET but it's reassuring to know we would be able to have IUI if need be. 

Try not to worry but if you've lost confidence in your FS it might be wise to get a second opinion. 

Hope this helps,

Chesca x


----------

